# GummyNex 1.2 sdcard question



## krichmond0306 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am new to Gummy but I can't seem to move apps to anywhere other than my default install setting. Is it just not something (app2sd) supported by the rom yet?

Sent from Droid Bionic Gummy 1.2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

